# salt used for commercial lots



## stealthplowing (Dec 21, 2015)

i have a boss vbx8000 spreader that i use. We were using it primarily for our salt/sand mix for a few of our commercial lots and our private roads. our commercial accounts have asked for salt this year and i have done some checking on different areas but can not get a place that will sell less than 200 tons. I have been told you can use the car-gill solar naturals and it will do just as good of a job as a regular de icing salt or rock salt?? Anybody have any information on this?? i have two pallets of it sitting here that i paid 3.75 a bag for for 63-40lb bags per pallet. i am also wondering different ideas for pricing when I'm salting. The salting is a whole new game for me. I have plowed snow for ten years and we service over 200 accounts and we are getting into the de icing for our commercial lots. we are located in northern wi. Thanks for any info!!! its been a slow year!!!


----------



## Boyerlandscape (Dec 14, 2013)

stealthplowing;2078062 said:


> i have a boss vbx8000 spreader that i use. We were using it primarily for our salt/sand mix for a few of our commercial lots and our private roads. our commercial accounts have asked for salt this year and i have done some checking on different areas but can not get a place that will sell less than 200 tons. I have been told you can use the car-gill solar naturals and it will do just as good of a job as a regular de icing salt or rock salt?? Anybody have any information on this?? i have two pallets of it sitting here that i paid 3.75 a bag for for 63-40lb bags per pallet. i am also wondering different ideas for pricing when I'm salting. The salting is a whole new game for me. I have plowed snow for ten years and we service over 200 accounts and we are getting into the de icing for our commercial lots. we are located in northern wi. Thanks for any info!!! its been a slow year!!!


Salt is salt..to a degree. The size is different, usually stuff other then road salt is larger and depending on your spreader will either not flow well or will roll much further when it hits the ground. I'm sure others will chime in on that.

As far as suppliers, I didn't look where your located, but your best bet would be to call around. I'm sure you know s local landscaper or two. While competition is stiff you'll find we all help each other out. Often gravel pits, landscape supply yards, etc will carry salt. As far as bulk, I'm sure some will disagree, but the way this years been going, save your money and buy from someone else's pile (if we use it at all.)


----------



## Snowman789 (Nov 21, 2015)

Company called speciality has supper sacks with a ton of salt in then that's what I do its rock salt with beat juice on it


----------



## stealthplowing (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey thanks for the info!!! and up here in northern wi competition is at its finest... few and far in between working together.. not many talking about what or where. The car-gill solar naturals is a finer salt kind of like a sidewalk salt.. its main use is for water softeners. My spreader seems to spread it well. I just want to make sure its something decent to be using, and as far as pricing wondering if $187.50/ton was reasonable?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

stealthplowing;2078139 said:


> Hey thanks for the info!!! and up here in northern wi competition is at its finest... few and far in between working together.. not many talking about what or where. The car-gill solar naturals is a finer salt kind of like a sidewalk salt.. its main use is for water softeners. My spreader seems to spread it well. I just want to make sure its something decent to be using, and as far as pricing wondering if $187.50/ton was reasonable?


$80 a ton is reasonable

dont know where you are at but a quick online search gave me this for wi....http://www.wmproducts.com/bulk-salt-salt-for-sale-kenosha-wisconsin-north-chicago-waukegan-il.php


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Price per ton varies from region to region. Some guys feel $80/ton is fair while others are used to $100/ton. I would say below $80 is very very fair. Above $110 is crap. There are always extremes.


----------



## Snowman789 (Nov 21, 2015)

Ya then don't do what I did then mines 127 a ton in a super sack I'm in mn


----------



## toyotaboy (Sep 23, 2011)

like mentioned above try your landscape suppliers where you get mulch & stone sometimes they supply bulk salt. that would be the way to go as far as keeping cost down and trying to generate a profit. you have the vbx for your truck. until you get your price on salt it's hard to say what you need to charge until then. that's not good nobody want's to share a little info on the matter. i get it it's a dog eat dog world we live in now. should be enough pie for everyone to have their own. hopefully you can find out by yourself and be ready if you need it.


----------



## stealthplowing (Dec 21, 2015)

toyotaboy;2079040 said:


> like mentioned above try your landscape suppliers where you get mulch & stone sometimes they supply bulk salt. that would be the way to go as far as keeping cost down and trying to generate a profit. you have the vbx for your truck. until you get your price on salt it's hard to say what you need to charge until then. that's not good nobody want's to share a little info on the matter. i get it it's a dog eat dog world we live in now. should be enough pie for everyone to have their own. hopefully you can find out by yourself and be ready if you need it.


Yes it is. i been told by some people that you can use the solar natural salt. its primary use if for water softener salt. its a finer salt. i did end up getting two pallets of it for now till i can get a handle on finding it it bulk. being in northern wi I'm finding it hard. everybody i talk to is wanting huge orders placed and i mean like two hundred tons min. the two pallets i bought costed me me 187.50 a ton when figured out. that was the salt and shipping included. the pallets come in 63-40lb bags per pallet. so it gave me right around 2.5 tons of salt. i have used some and the spreader spreads it very nice just want to make sure i can be competitive price wise


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

The bigger the granule the better the spreader will work. The traffic will break it up and it winds up being more effective imo.
I prebought 1000 tons of clearlane this year at $103/ton and just had a guy stop and offer white salt for $72/ton both delivered. It's a racket.
I'd try to get at least double for what I paid for it. You have to figure storage, shrinkage, loading, spreading....


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I used up the last of my salt from last year. Went to buy a pallet, the price of bagged went up $2/bag from last year. That's $100/pallet. I raised my price $3/bag and I get time for putting it down too, minimum $20 per app.

I may look into the softener salt too.


----------

